# Can he get out of this mess...



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

After listening to Comey's testimony for the past 2 1/2 hours, how does Trump wiggle out of this mess?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> After listening to Comey's testimony for the past 2 1/2 hours, how does Trump wiggle out of this mess?


I can't watch the testimony because I'm at work but from what I have been seeing there is nothing to wiggle out of. Comey has said nothing of substance. It's all his opinion and since we all can now see he is/was a DNC operative his opinion means very little.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wiggle out of what. Please explain what I didn't see, read, or hear.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

what mess? he asked for loyalty, he asked comey to tell the world what was true, and he asked if Comey about helping flynn.... 

is it wrong to ask a cop for a break???


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I listened to some of it on NPR, and I thought that he was laughable and clownish, I mean Comey here. By doing this, he is destroying himself, and the idiot Democrat Party, is self-immolating.
They will take each other down, because there is no case to be made, and endless prattle does not constitute evidence of collusion. This is the most egregious political folly, that I have yet to witness.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

"This is the most egregious political folly, that I have yet to witness"... this quote actually sounds like you are describing our current President...
I'm a registered Republican, but can't understand that so many on this site can't see what a tool our president is. The comment earlier about a cop giving you a break.. this is the Director of the FBI. Do you really want a director who can be manipulated by the president?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

So far as I predicted it's a big fat juicy nothing burger.

Comey may be in trouble for not reporting the "Pressure" from Lynch to end the investigation (He's required by law to do so) and lying to congress by saying there has never been any pressure to end an investigation.

Lynch may be in trouble for the Bill Clinton meeting on the tarmac.

All the Intell chiefs cleared Trump yesterday.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

President Trump is learning the hard way that being in the top executive position of our government is not the same thing as being as CEO of a corporation. It'll not look good if people corroborate Comey's assertion that Trump asked the AG and others to leave the room so that he could talk to Comey with no witnesses. That's just one thing that comes to mind.

Anyone else notice McCain seems to be getting a little addled in his advanced years?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Armed Iowa said:


> "This is the most egregious political folly, that I have yet to witness"... this quote actually sounds like you are describing our current President...
> I'm a registered Republican, but can't understand that so many on this site can't see what a tool our president is. The comment earlier about a cop giving you a break.. this is the Director of the FBI. Do you really want a director who can be manipulated by the president?
> 
> And your choice would have been? Just curious...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> "This is the most egregious political folly, that I have yet to witness"... this quote actually sounds like you are describing our current President...
> I'm a registered Republican, but can't understand that so many on this site can't see what a tool our president is. The comment earlier about a cop giving you a break.. this is the Director of the FBI. Do you really want a director who can be manipulated by the president?


We each see what we see, and then we speak out; and there you have America, and free expression. I do not see it your way and that is OK; but if you have been offended by things so far, fasten your seat belts.
Because you ain't gonna like the ride, it is going to look worse than a trip around Charlotte Motor Speedway, at 200 MPH.:tango_face_smile:I think that is a good analogy; because there is going to bumping, ramming and then some crashed up cars (careers). To begin with, take Director Comey, I think that he has committed career suicide.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He didn't ask Comey to drop the investigation. He simply said "I wish it would go away" according to Comey. Crime? Methinks not.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

There you go. Trump is no politician. He is causing a shake up that was much needed. I'm still amazed the number of people who think he can be impeached, thrown out, and Clinton instated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> There you go. Trump is no politician. He is causing a shake up that was much needed. I'm still amazed the number of people who think he can be impeached, thrown out, and Clinton instated.


I read a factoid the other day- 13% of Americans think chocolate milk comes from brown cows. 48% had no idea where it came from. THOSE are your people who think Trump should be impeached and Hillary can be put in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

This from Trumps Attorney Mr. Kasowitz 

"Today, Comey admitted that he leaked to friends his purported memos of these privileged conversations, one of which he testified was classified."
"Today, Comey admitted that he unilaterally and surreptitiously made unauthorized disclosures to the press of privileged communications with the president."
"Comey's testimony also makes clear that the President never sought to impede the investigation into attempted Russian interference in the 2016 election."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Folks this was a clear legal victory for Trump today. After 2 years of fake news against Trump and some folks still have not learned that this fake news shall pass as well.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> After listening to Comey's testimony for the past 2 1/2 hours, how does Trump wiggle out of this mess?


Auntie Maxine is that you?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let us compare: Trump asked for loyalty and truth. He got neither. On this basis the democrats want to impeach him for making a deal with Russia, Lying and obstruction of Justice

Obama was born in Kenya, ran illegal guns to Mexico, allowed in Ebola as well as millions of illegals that are certifiable criminals, used the IRS as a political weapon on US citizens, destroyed vast swaths of the economy with green policy, allowed the Clinton's or enabled them to launder hundreds of millions in bribes, used any and all spy agencies to spy on political adversaries, helped Iran build a bomb and funded terror through Iran. No thought of impeachment form the wusses in the GOP.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I voted for Trump. Trump is a tool. However, he was the only tool in the box, the other item was an oily rag.

I'm still holding out hope for a Pence Presidency in the next few years.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I voted for Trump. Trump is a tool. However, he was the only tool in the box, the other item was an oily rag.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope for a Pence Presidency in the next few years.


A POTUS Trump can and will get re-elected. A POTUS Pence would lose the election to a vanilla dem. Trump has already staved destruction of this great nation. I do not get the dislike from a Trump voter?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Aww..to heck with who won the election. We have a president who is being attacked from all sides by lies, betrayals, and resistance from those sworn to support this nation. 

We need to seriously look at the media, our elected representatives, and our government as a whole and decide how we can correct it, or if we should continue to grumble and whine while we are pilloried with our drawers down and an open invitation to all who would have a go.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well this story seems to have come right out of Sunday school lesson about a Bible lady named Esther. Which in the story the bad guy (Hamen-Comey) builds a big scaffold to hang innocent folks most especially Esthers nice uncle or daddy named (Mordacai-Trump). Well wouldnt you know old Hamen-Comey just got hung on his own scaffold.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Can Comey wiggle out of this mess....he made?

Dunno.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If you are a progressive who cares nothing about the law it's a high crime and misdemeanor worthy of impeachment because they can sell that with their lame stream media saying it enough to make their sheeps believe it. If you support trump the words "I hope" are all he needs for a defense. In his opponents recent words it's a nothing burger.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a colossal waste of time. The mainstream media thought that this would be the hearing to end all hearings. 

Let me correct my first sentence...What a waste of time, space and taxpayer money. 
.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What a colossal waste of time. The mainstream media thought that this would be the hearing to end all hearings.
> 
> Let me correct my first sentence...What a waste of time, space and taxpayer money.
> .


Hardly the first and damn sure won't be the last, witch hunt/wild goose chase in DC.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

"I wish you could see your way clear to letting this go" sounds much more like a request, or perhaps even better, wishful thinking. Only liberals and other Trump haters could see it as a direct order the president.
Back in my night clubbing woman chasing days, I might have said I wished that pretty young lass would come home with me and we'd have sex, but that didn't make me a kidnapper, nor a rapist, just wishful thinking.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Hardly the first and damn sure won't be the last, witch hunt/wild goose chase in DC.


Oh, I promise you that, the liberals, anti-trumpers, and mainstream media, are going to be like fleas on a dog with Trump his whole presidency.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We know nothing more now then we knew before Comey took the stand. The liberal left will not drop it and the right will continue it's infighting. This is the tactic the left will be using from here on out no matter if it be Trump or the Easter Bunny. If it's not their agenda then they will attack whoever is in the White House relentlessly. Why? Because it's working. Nothing is getting done. They may not get their impeachment but they are succeeding in making this administration a non factor.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I like Trump because he is wrecking DC normalcy


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Oh, I promise you that, the liberals, anti-trumpers, and mainstream media, are going to be like fleas on a dog with Trump his whole presidency.


they didn't like the idea of his election just because of his campaign talk - now - he's not only carrying thru with his promises but he's adding new threats ... and it just passed the 5 month mark - they are absolutely desperate to stop him - they're having a harder & harder time hiding the success list ... everyday it becomes more "Who's Obammy?" ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Let's suppose that Trump lied the biggest lie every proffered by a sitting president. So what?

The chief executive can fire the head of the FBI at any time for any reason. Comey could be fired for wearing a plaid tie to a office briefing, for spinach in his teeth or for driving a Prius. The reason Comey get fired is immaterial.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We're watching a banana republic in transition.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Armed Iowa said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really want a director who can be manipulated by the president?
> ...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you really think obama didn't manipulate the FBI and comey? He may have pretended not to make himself look good but he even pointed out when lynch (thus abama) did just that.



Armed Iowa said:


> "This is the most egregious political folly, that I have yet to witness"... this quote actually sounds like you are describing our current President...
> I'm a registered Republican, but can't understand that so many on this site can't see what a tool our president is. The comment earlier about a cop giving you a break.. this is the Director of the FBI. Do you really want a director who can be manipulated by the president?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Oh, I promise you that, the liberals, anti-trumpers, and mainstream media, are going to be like fleas on a dog with Trump his whole presidency.


That, sir, is a fact. That being the case, The Don needs to realize this and refrain from giving them the chunks of meat they need to create distractions. Getting the nation back on track will be difficult enough without the distractions.


----------

